# Is Anyone Working on Multiwindow for AOSP ROMs?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, so the only feature of new Touchwiz devices that makes an AOSP fan like myself jealous is multiwindow. It's a feature I would love to see in AOSP ROMs in the future. Obviously bringing this feature to AOSP will be difficult, especially if Google doesn't add official support in the upcoming 4.3 release.

Now for the record, I'm very familiar with cornerstone and what happened to end their work on a similar project over a year ago. For those of you who don't know, cornerstone was developing a multiple-app viewing system for AOSP android tablets, until Google issued a cease and desist order. However, now that Samsung has incorporated this feature and opened the possibility that Google will no long fight against such developments, I'm wondering if anyone is currently working on this kind of feature? I should add that I would be willing and eager to donate to anyone working on this project.

Thanks so much.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Paranoid Android is working on something similar, though not exactly a split screen for every app (multiwindow only works for Samsung apps anyway). It's more akin to fb's Chat Heads function, allowing any notification to trigger the option to open its app in an overlay. The overlay gives full functionality of the app that received the notification.

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/paranoid-androids-halo-makes-its-first-appearance/

More info and a video of it in action. It's pretty sweet:

http://m.androidauthority.com/paranoid-android-halo-202600/

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

bornx said:


> Paranoid Android is working on something similar, though not exactly a split screen for every app (multiwindow only works for Samsung apps anyway). It's more akin to fb's Chat Heads function, allowing any notification to trigger the option to open its app in an overlay. The overlay gives full functionality of the app that received the notification.
> 
> http://www.xda-devel...rst-appearance/
> 
> ...


yeah i saw that. it's interesting. hopefully it will be ported to my beloved aokp


----------



## cjen1987 (Jan 4, 2013)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey, so the only feature of new Touchwiz devices that makes an AOSP fan like myself jealous is multiwindow. It's a feature I would love to see in AOSP ROMs in the future. Obviously bringing this feature to AOSP will be difficult, especially if Google doesn't add official support in the upcoming 4.3 release.
> 
> Now for the record, I'm very familiar with cornerstone and what happened to end their work on a similar project over a year ago. For those of you who don't know, cornerstone was developing a multiple-app viewing system for AOSP android tablets, until Google issued a cease and desist order. However, now that Samsung has incorporated this feature and opened the possibility that Google will no long fight against such developments, I'm wondering if anyone is currently working on this kind of feature? I should add that I would be willing and eager to donate to anyone working on this project.
> 
> Thanks so much.





bornx said:


> Paranoid Android is working on something similar, though not exactly a split screen for every app (multiwindow only works for Samsung apps anyway). It's more akin to fb's Chat Heads function, allowing any notification to trigger the option to open its app in an overlay. The overlay gives full functionality of the app that received the notification.
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/paranoid-androids-halo-makes-its-first-appearance/
> 
> ...





TenderloinShadow said:


> yeah i saw that. it's interesting. hopefully it will be ported to my beloved aokp


MultiView Plus light Gapps (4.4) X) here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2589457


----------

